# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  "Guest from the future" theme song.

## Basil77

I used to love this movie when I was a kid. I found a good poetical translation for this song in the net and made a subtitles:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJB_kRkwUOk

----------


## rockzmom

> I used to love this movie when I was a kid. I found a good poetical translation for this song in the net and made a subtitles:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJB_kRkwUOk

 Basil... I added it to the Playlist. Nice job!
I know *you* did not do the translation... yet...the words seem a little...hmmm. backwards in some places to me. Like "I no more can ignore it" is not the way I would say that line. More like, "I can't ignore it any longer." 
BTW...the boy is tooo cute  ::

----------


## Hanna

I watched this series in the 1980s! I was around the same age as the kids in the series when I saw it, texted, of course. I certainly agree that the song is beautiful!  Nice to see the text. When I listend now, I was able to able to understand a fair bit of the lyrics even without text.  Were there lots of series like this made back then?  
It's really hard to translate lyrics that are supposed to fit with a melody, convey a certain message and also sound poetic at the same time. That's why I was blown away by the Vysotsky songs that I listened to in Swedish. The translation was perfect, I don't think anything was lost apart from the ability of a non-Russian person to relate to some of the situations that he was singing about.  
Question: Are they shifting the accent in the word "далеко" to fit with the melody?

----------


## Оля

> Question: Are they shifting the accent in the word "далеко" to fit with the melody?

 No. "Далёко" is a noun here, meaning _отдаленное место, страна_ (remote land). Also, it's not only the stress what tells one word from the other: in "далек*о*" it's Е in the second syllable, and in "дал*ё*ко", it's Ё.

----------


## Hanna

Of course.... !   ::   ::   ::  
Thanks for explaining.

----------


## Lampada

viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5264&p=206062&hilit=%D0%A1%D0  %BB%D1%8B%D1%88%D1%83+%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%  81#p206062

----------

